# Billing stress testing/cardiopulomary test & pft



## tamore (May 3, 2011)

Our family practice has started doing these test in house, but we haven't had any training on what we can or what we can't bill.  Below are the code that the person that's performing the tests are turning in for us to bill.

Combination PFT & Cardiopulmonary Exercise Test
93018 - 59
94070 - 26 - 59
94200 - 26 - 59
94240 - 26
94360 - 26
94621 - 26
94720 - 26

Pulmonary Function Test
94010 - 26
94150 - 26
94200 - 26 - 59
94240 - 26
94360 - 26
94720 - 26

Cardiopulmonary Stress Test
93018 - 18
94010 - 26 - 59
94200 - 26 - 59
94621 - 26

We need as much help as we can so that we want get any denials.  Thanks


----------



## tamore (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone know the correct way to bill these procedures?


----------



## dclark7 (May 4, 2011)

I don't know about the pulmonary tests, but the code you are using for the stress test is for the interpretation and report only.  It's hard to answer these kind of questions without the documentation so youknow what exactly was done and who did it.  For example, the person who is doig the testing, is it an MD or someone else?  If the MD is doing the stress test and the report you  would use 93015.  If the MD is only supervising the test and some else is doing the tracing and the interpretation you would use 93016.  Look in your CPT book for the definition of each code and then check the documentation to decide which code to use.  Probably not much help, but without more info it's all I can give.

Doreen, CPC


----------



## tamore (May 4, 2011)

*Billing stress test*

The doctor is only reading the reports.  Someone else is doing the test.  Above are all of the test that are being performed, but no one gave up any information on what each procedure actually entiles.  We have never done cardiology coding at all.


----------



## Jess1125 (May 5, 2011)

tamore said:


> The doctor is only reading the reports.  Someone else is doing the test.  Above are all of the test that are being performed, but no one gave up any information on what each procedure actually entiles.  We have never done cardiology coding at all.



The only really cardiology code, though, is the 93018 which is the interpretation and report only of a stress test. 

I don't know about anyone else but I've never in my 10+ years of cardiology coding ever billed the other codes or a pulmonary stress test or whatever it is they are doing. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

